# Stainlees Steel Cable As Wick



## Kriban (29/11/13)

Anyone tried using stainless steel cable as a wick, and where did you get it from


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Kriban said:


> Anyone tried using stainless steel cable as a wick, and where did you get it from


RevnLucky7 did one, but cannot find his post right now. Sharief, CVS, posted his, done on a RSST - read from this post (http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?threads/whats-in-your-hand-right-now.19/page-6#post-4463) on for more details and pictures. Youtube has some videos on this as well.


----------



## Kriban (29/11/13)

Thanks I didn't see the thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Kriban said:


> Thanks I didn't see the thread


No problems, Kriban....one can't keep up, this forum is real busy. But SS rope is quite new anyhow. Hope to be trying it myself soon.


----------



## RIEFY (29/11/13)

I tried stainless steel way back I think in april for some reason did not like it but now I love it lol. Wicks very very well and no dry hits

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I tried stainless steel way back I think in april for some reason did not like it but now I love it lol. Wicks very very well and no dry hits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 

can i come fetcfh some tomorrow .. already broke up my current rsst build lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY (29/11/13)

Sure bro no problem

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I tried stainless steel way back I think in april for some reason did not like it but now I love it lol. Wicks very very well and no dry hits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


It does not overcook the juice down in the tank?


----------



## RIEFY (29/11/13)

I think back then it did coz I built very low ohms and was chasing the clouds. My builds now is purely for a consistent vape with decent vapor and throat hit

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/11/13)

Thinkings the same will cjase clouds with the drippers bt any tnk needs to last most of the day and subohms are just nt goood for battery life lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (29/11/13)

That said need to play around with cad .. n work out a : fuel injector system for vaping : lol .. imsgine tynly lil injecters dlspraying coil coil run buy s mamagement sysyem ecu .. get just juice on ur coil for perfect hit every time .. and tunrd for economy .. never waist a drop of juice lol 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (30/11/13)

well andre's reo's with their bottom fed sqeezy bottle i guess counts as a normal carburator

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

Cape vaping supplies said:


> I tried stainless steel way back I think in april for some reason did not like it but now I love it lol. Wicks very very well and no dry hits
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD


 Thanks for thw ss wire ... vapes like a champ dnt think ill be using anything else i my rsst from now on 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Tw!st3dVaP0r said:


> Thanks for thw ss wire ... vapes like a champ dnt think ill be using anything else i my rsst from now on
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Show us, show us...


----------



## Tw!st3dVaP0r (1/12/13)

When i gt home tonight im out n about with the protank 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (6/3/14)

Got some stainless rope from @CVS and it wicks lika beast! Flavour and no dry vapes! Awesome wick in the RSST! Wrapped some cotton round the top and wrapped 6 wraps 28g kanthal around it!1.6Ohms! Vapes real good at 10 watts! Kanthal takes like half a second to heat up! Really nice, thanx @CVS!



Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------

